# von Win nach gentoo

## scurrell

Glaubt gar nicht, dass ich keine Rute im Sack hab.

Und bitte, alle gentoo-wisser und linux-experten, enthaltet euch eurer Kommentare.

Das hier wird ein <dirty install> von einem win-umsteiger.

Und die, die ihr glaubt -> Ach, krieg ich das schon hin. Nix, damit.

Handbuch lesen: gentoo, calculate (with installer, works) , funtoo, arch.

( Was erzaehlt denn der hier fuer einen Quatsch. Wenn der echt so gut wär, dann würde der jetzt hinter mir stehen und meinen Kopf aufs Keyboard afad drueck.kjfhsf;

fjsdhfgrgR JTOIUTutgTIOUTH )

----------------

Irgendwie habt ihr euch entschlossen, von win zu dem freien Linux umzusteigen.

Und irgendwie habt ihr euch entschlossen, es muss gentoo sein.

gentoo erfordert nicht nur umfangreiche Kenntnisse in Software, es erfordert ebenfalls umfangreiche Kenntnisse in Hardware. 

Schritt Nr.1: Festplatten partionieren.

Besorgt euch eine neue Festplatte und speichert alle wichtigen Dateien.

Überlegt euch, was möchtet ihr haben.

Nur Linux? Nur gentoo. oder auch windows. Wieviele Partionen benötige ich denn dafür ?

5, 7 , 3, 8 ? Und wie gross sollen die sein ? Und welches Datei-system ?

Es gibt solch veraltete Sachen, wie Stift, Zettel und Radiergummi.

Wer sich noch dunkel daran erinnern kann, was das ist, sollte das mal wieder hervorkramen.

 gparted benutzen.

Ein RescueßSzstem benutzen.

fstab: ( Dazu spaeter mehr ) ( Bei mir )

/dev/sda1	-> win8		-> 500gig

/dev/sda5	-> /boot	-> 500MB	-> extended

/dev/sda6	-> /gentoo	-> 125gig	-> extended

/dev/sda7	-> /calc	-> 80GIG	-> extended

/dev/sda8	-> /funtoo	-> 80gig	-> extended

/dev/sda9	-> swap		swap

/dev/sdb1-3	

Grundsaetzlich koennen 4 primäre Partionen eingerichetet werden.

Es besteht jedoch auch die Möglichkeit eine <exteded partion> einzurichten.

Ich bin noch nicht an die Grenze gestossen, habe jedoch 5 erweiterte Partitionen darauf eingerichtet.

Schritt Nr.3 Handbuch lesen

Handbuch lesen. Noch mal lesen. Und nochmal.

Schritt Nr.5 calculate installieren

Schritt Nr.4 funtoo installieren.

Schritt Nr.6 gentoo installieren

Schritt Nr. 7 wayland oder xorg ?

Schritt Nr. 29

Bei win bleiben

--------------------------------

Bitte kontrollieren: 

mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/gentoo/boot 

Ja. ist da. Pause2Leben.Last edited by scurrell on Fri Jul 25, 2014 10:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SkaaliaN

JA!! Bitte bleib bei Windows. Vielen Dank!

----------

## scurrell

Wieso gibt es denn Linux ?

Und wieso gibt es dann gentoo?

Aber eigentlich haste ja recht. 

Sollte beim fortran-compiler bleiben. Der ist schneller und stabiler.

Und nicht zum gcc wechseln.

Oder zum intel.

Schön wärs. Stage3-intel-build-O3

---------------

(Nur, irgendwie, ich hab nichts zu tun.

Keine Ahnung wie es weitergehen soll.)

Proggen kann ich ja nicht, nur etwas lesen.

OT: Könnte mir mal noch jemand helfen >porthole> offline zu emergen.

Die Fenster-Size ist ja absolut unbraubar. Ich denk schon, dass ich das könnte. (ebuild-update nicht.)

---------------

Schritt Nr. 4a

emerge @kernel

emerge @soundcard

emerge wayland

emerge  @kde

----------

## kurisu

Was bitte soll man auf solch ein Post erwidern? Wähnst du das hier deinen persönlichen Notizzettel? Wenn du den Vogel nicht ohnehin schon abgeschossen hast, dann ist dir dies nun mit Gewissheit gelungen.

----------

## l3u

```
                            

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich/Wir hatten Dir schon öfter erklärt, wie sinnvolle und konstruktive Posts in einem/allen Foren auszusehen haben.

Da dies hier nicht der Fall ist, werde ich den Thread schließen.

Ich bitte Dich zum *letzten Mal*, Dich an unsere Empfehlungen und die Foren-Regeln zu halten!

Viele Grüße

Finswimmer

(Moderator)

----------

